# Best reel lubricants



## Redfish (Apr 25, 2007)

Just curious as to what everyone thinks are the best lubricants for inside your spinning reel. I've read that you shouldn't use anything but grease inside the reel (excluding the bearings).

I use the blue daiwa grease and daiwa reel oil readily available in the stores. Does anybody know how these grease/oils rate to other products on the market?


----------



## Billybob (Aug 29, 2005)

I use the Inox reel grease.

Seems pretty good to me.


----------



## rawprawn (Aug 31, 2005)

I use Castrol Boating Grease :shock: . Seems to work just fine.


----------



## craig450 (May 11, 2007)

I also use Inox, no probs yet


----------



## Biggera Yakker (Jan 25, 2007)

I use Lanox and it's been great!


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

I don't use anything   

Aren't ALL reels supposed to squeak and be hard to wind??? :shock: :?


----------



## Dan A (Aug 29, 2005)

All I use is the Daiwa Reel Oiler, give the relevant parts an oiling and wipedown after each outing.


----------



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

u also use the lanox spray, 
ive tried all sorts of oils, grease and sprays in the past

i think now il just make sure i was after every use, give a lanox all over and be religous about having the reels serviced at least once a year.


----------



## woody (Aug 15, 2006)

I have been using Inox as well for the last few months and managed to track down some Salt-X salt neutraliser (from http://www.salt-x.com.au) which appears to work well.

Cheaper in Victoria than QLD (don't buy the Reel Spray - its just diluted Salt-X, 1l concentrate makes 70 l of spray will save you heaps!)

Can be used on any equipment that is subject to salt spray or build up environmentally friendly and leaves a protective coating on whatever you apply it to.


----------



## spooled1 (Sep 16, 2005)

Inox grease for me.

I also heavily grease the screw holes on the outer reel case so that when it comes time for a major service, I can open tne bloody thing up without tearing the threads.


----------



## Biggera Yakker (Jan 25, 2007)

Good tip on the screw holes Dan!
I reckon some manufacturers put poor quality screws in there so they thread easily and a service can't be done - hence a new reel!


----------



## Eberbachl (Jun 21, 2007)

I use Finish Line teflon based waterproof grease, and Finish Line teflon based dry setup chain lube for oil.



















They both work nicely on reels.

I have them on hand for my mountain bike anyway, and I figure a good quality lubricant designed to withstand the rigours of wet, muddy, gritty cross-country mountain biking should be able to handle a fishing reel just fine.

So far, excellent performance and protection.


----------



## Redfish (Apr 25, 2007)

Thanks everyone, plenty of food for thought!


----------

